# Went to the zoo last week and there was only one small dog..



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

...it was a schitzu.


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

please stop.....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

alexasTT said:


> please stop.....


He's bored, bless him :roll: :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> alexasTT said:
> 
> 
> > please stop.....
> ...


Cos he can't get his N95 to work!! :lol:


----------

